# European Black Center Caps for Steel Wheels



## SodiumFilled (Oct 29, 2002)

Hi,
I've purschased some 15" Steel Wheels (Corrado 4x100 winter wheels) for my 16v GTI. Now I'm looking for the black plastic center caps and lug nut covers as shown on the Caddy at http://www.icstew.com/caddy16v/caddy_profile2.jpg
Were these available on any models in North America? If so which? Thanks for the help!
Cheers!


----------



## MEIN_VW (Jul 29, 2000)

*Re: European Black Center Caps for Steel Wheels (SodiumFilled)*

I have 15" VW steel wheels I purchased for my B3 Passat back in 1994. When I bought these wheels, they came with black center caps with the VW logo molded into them. These caps were held in place by the wheel bolts.
If this is what you're looking for, the part number is 321 601 171 A 01C
That is the 80mm black plastic cap that will fit 4x100 and 5x100 wheels. If your dealer can't get them, http://www.vwparts.com has them for about $4.50 each.


----------



## SodiumFilled (Oct 29, 2002)

*Re: European Black Center Caps for Steel Wheels (MEIN_VW)*

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Sainz (Feb 11, 2002)

*Re: European Black Center Caps for Steel Wheels (SodiumFilled)*

The 15" Corrado wheel centercap part # is 871-601-171. They run $9.00 a piece at the dealer.


----------

